# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  ειναι μικρο το κλουβι για καρδινάλιους ;

## kraxtis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cc27xGLlPE

----------


## kraxtis

ξερω οτι καλο σχολιο παλι δε θ ακουσω...

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη το θεμα θα μεινει .Δεν το διαγραφω .Το προφιλ σου φυσικα θα διαγραφει ,αφου οπως γνωριζεις και θα επρεπε να το σεβαστεις ,εχεις διαγραφει οριστικα ,γιατι στο παρελθον παραβιασες βαναυσα τους κανονες ,με εξυβριση μελων κλπ 

Δεν φταιω εγω ,δεν φταιει το φορουμ  ,αν δεν μπορεις να συγκρατησεις τον εαυτο σου και ενω μπορεις να εισαι ο καλυτερος ,λειτουργεις αυτοκαταστροφικα .Σε παρακαλω ,ας μην μπαινουμε σε αυτη τη διαδικασια να σβηνουμε καθε τοσο λογαριασμους .Το καναλι σου στο youtube ειναι ορατο στα μελη (το θεμα δεν θα σβηστει ) για να βλεπουν οικειωθελως οσοι θελουν και εκτος φορουμ ,οσα σωστα ή λαθος θα δειχνεις εκει 


για οσους δεν το εχουν καταλαβει ,ο kraxtis , τυτω δεν ειναι αλλος απο το πρωην μελος   gull ,raven κλπ γνωστο ... ιστορικα εδω και σε αλλους χωρους ως psyjohn


σε  ευχαριστω (ειλικρινα ) που αυτη τη φορα ,δεν ξεφυγες με υβρεις !

----------

